# BMW paint correction



## Polo_Power (May 17, 2006)

*BMW paint correction - Pad/Polish Advice*

Hi all

So just took the plunge and bought a new polisher, I really like Makita generally so went for their forced rotation one hoping a big step up from the orginal 7424 I have from a decade+ ago. Not much information out there on detailing world but I have a 5" backing plate on the way from a mate on the states. Looking for some thoughts on a kit to get good results:































So just bought a new family wagon, BMW 3 series in mineral grey which is plently swirly from being a demo.









Some of my old kit:
















What I am thinking:

- Koch Chemie polish kit vs the Scholl one? Which is better?
- I have some old lake county hydro pads pictured, I am planning to supplement these with some lake country force hybrid cutting (orange) and polishing pad (White), do you think these are the right grades?
- TAC Systems moonlight

What do you guys think, any experience on BMW paint?
Finally am I right in thinking this ceramic stuff trashes your microfiber so Costco towels are the way to go?

Thanks
Greg
(Posted on the tools forum and didn't get a huge response)


----------



## rlmccarty2000 (May 31, 2017)

BMW paint is hard. I usually go with a microfiber cutting pad with Jescar Compound or Menzerma 400 and finish up with Menzerma 3500. Some people suggest Menzerma 3800 for a third step but I could never see any difference.


----------



## Polo_Power (May 17, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.
I had kind of settled on the Koch Chemie or Scholl line only for the fact they got a really good write up on the forensic detailing channel.





Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Have a go with Menzerna 400 for your compound then finish down with Sonax Perfect Finish. In my eyes it’s a cracking combo.

If you are sold on Scholl, then S20 is supposed to be good but my knowledge on their range is limited so apologies.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Nice machine mate - both of them  

Looking forward to your results :thumb:


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

heart only good stuff about Koch Chemie, but never tried it myself.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

I bought a 2017 BMW last summer with plenty of swirls on. I used Microfibre pads with Megs 105 and a standard DA polisher for the cut phase then White hexlogic and megs 205 to refine. 
I did a thre step which was Carpro essence before applying a coating. It needed the MF pad and 105.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

rlmccarty2000 said:


> BMW paint is hard. I usually go with a microfiber cutting pad with Jescar Compound or Menzerma 400 and finish up with Menzerma 3500. Some people suggest Menzerma 3800 for a third step but I could never see any difference.


^^^ This for me too (had similar hard paint on both my Audi's) In fact I use a lambs wool pad - just mind you check you do not overwork any stubborn areas as wool pads do generate a little more heat. Very effective though with Menzerna 400 :thumb:


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

couple of years ago when i was owning a BMW X5, i got pretty decent correction on it by using Meguiars Ultimate Compound on Serious Performance Cutting Microfiber pads.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

I can't help you with Koch Chemie at the moment, but I can attest to Scholl. It's a good choice for your machine... I have a Festool Rotex, which other than spinning the opposite direction and having a slightly smaller orbit, is a very similar type of tool (Hybrid forced/free rotation.).

Firstly, you _need_ some White Spider Sandwich pads... These are close to some microfiber pads in terms of cut, but finish better, and hold up very durably under heavy cutting. They also run quite smoothly on forced rotation machines.

Secondly, S20 Black sounds a good place to start in this situation...

Prime the pad with 12-15 'smudges' of product (Tap the bottle against the pad. The strange caps actually work well this way.), then work it into the pad with nitrile gloved fingers, and apply four pea-sized blobs of polish per section:



















Spread over an approx 18"X18" area at speed 1, then increased to speed 3-3.5 (Forced rotation mode), applying 5-7 kg's of pressure over the head of the machine, and work slowly at a rate of approximately 1" per second. Given the speed/correction rate of your machine (Different machines correct at different rates.), make 2-3 passes as such, and then another 3 with reduced pressure. On softer paints, you can switch to free-rotating mode for your final pass. Keep the pad clean by running the machine on forced-rotation speed 1 against an inexpensive, short-pile microfiber towel.

Afterwards, wipe with solvent (CarPro Eraser, Bilt-Hamber Cleanser Fluid, panel wipe, etc.), and inspect. Your finish should be pretty close to 1-step perfect with this combo on quite a few paints I've used it on, following this technique.

If this combo isn't coming close to touching the defects, step up to S2 Shock 2 Cut on a White Spider pad. However, go easy with the pressure initially, with only about a kilo. Only increase if you still aren't getting correction; this is a _very_ potent combo (It's Scholl's answer to M101)... You'll also need to work it during the initial cycle for 4 passes, and then finish with 3; the abrasives are at least twice as durable as in S20 Black. Don't expect a perfect finish post inspection... The reason I suggest this over S3+ XXL on forced-rotation, is that I find it runs smoother on foam with these machines. You'll get less kickback, and it's easier to control.

Afterwards, I'd go for S30+ on a NEO Honey Spider pad... This polish suits metallics very well, with excellent flake pop, and a 'crisp' looking finish. It's a little drier than the other Scholl polishes, so use 15 smudges to prime, and work with only 2-3 kilos of pressure before lightening up... Otherwise, follow the same process as S20 Black, as the cycle is similar.

The main thing is to get enough pads... In this situation, the White Spider and NEO Honey would be my go-to combos with forced rotation. If you're only working a panel at a time, 1-2 of each pad is sufficient, but if you are attempting to correct the whole car then I'd shoot for half a dozen of both. They are the highest quality foams I have ever used, and if you take care of them, they are a long-term investment that will hold up really well.

Hope this helps...

- Steampunk


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

I absolutely love the Koch Chemie Range for BMW's really makes light work of them and mineral grey after some H8 and M2 is outstanding and easily one of my favourite colours!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

beatty599 said:


> I absolutely love the Koch Chemie Range for BMW's really makes light work of them and mineral grey after some H8 and M2 is outstanding and easily one of my favourite colours!


This above:thumb:

Just used the new KC H9 cutting compound with the new KC foam cutting pad and made easy work of some serious swirls and scratches on my black C63 followed by KC M3 :thumb: this combination on hard paint works perfect.

Koch Cemime polishes are in my eyes brilliant on all paints and I highly recommend them :thumb:


----------



## Polo_Power (May 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies!
What I am guessing is I can't go to wrong between the choices.

I am planning to do a two stage polish and should be able to have the car off the road for 48hrs, was looking at these 3 step packages on in2detailing:

https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/koch-chemie-polishing-kit-250ml-p2-02-m2-01-h8-02.html

https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/scholl-concepts-250g-kit-s3-xxl-s17-s40.html

Pads are more confusing, was hoping to expand on my lake county ones but it seems there might be better options out there. Want to keep the budget under control but looks like I need to be looking at buying 8-10pads.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/koch-chemie-polishing-kit-250ml-p2-02-m2-01-h8-02.html

I would go with this:thumb:

I use Meguairs MF cutting pads with H8 then straight onto M2 with the yellow Rupes polishing pad, TBH if your finishing technique is good then you won't need P2 as M2 will finish perfect :thumb:


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

I've always had good results using the Meguiars microfibre cutting pad and compound. Then finish off with a nice Menzerna finishing polish on a firm foam pad. Brought mine up a treat!









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikeracer (Jan 16, 2015)

I've been using that polisher with a Rupes 5" back plate and trying different polishes and compounds on a scrap Volkswagen van door.

I've tried the Scholl S40 and Rupes Diamond Ultra Fine gel for finishing using a Rupes white finishing pad and find that I prefer the Rupes gel over the Scholl for finishing.

For priming I use the cross pattern as recommended for the Rupes Mille.

Allan


----------



## Polo_Power (May 17, 2006)

Well guys delivery has landed. 
Didn't go microfiber pads in the end, but hopefully scholl S3 and S40 will give me some good results along with the force hybrid pads which are supposed to complement my forced rotation machine.

Ordered up some new lighting and microfiber and I have opted for tac moonlight to dip my toe in ceramic world.

Thanks for the responses.









Gave the rest of my kit a tidy up ready to go!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

not bad of a kit


----------



## Polo_Power (May 17, 2006)

Final pieces of kit arrived today.

First a cheap little clamp from eBay to allow me to use my photo tripod to hold my light. Well pleased with it.

2nd got the smaller backing plate for my polisher so should hopefully be starting on the car tomorrow. I have added some extra photos for those considering buying the Makita.












































Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polo_Power (May 17, 2006)

Well detail done.

Really pleased with the results and the performance of the products.

Makita polisher was top notch, did all my cutting in forced rotation and finishing in free spinning.

Really think the moonlight leaves an awesome finish too.




































































































Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

I like you have the old trusted makita, how was the new one? Quite, smoother? And what was your pass/pressure like?
Cheers


----------

